Ask HN: What is your zipcode? - joshdance
======
tmnvix
My 'zipcode' is a postcode.

Is there a generic term? 'Zipcode' seems to be specifically North American.

------
neilsimp1
May I ask why anybody would want to know this? Are we just seeing if there's a
concentration of users in one area, or anybody in the same zip?

------
LarryMade2
95249 - Not our fault :-)

------
ridgewell
B3J 3K5 (Go Canada!)

------
kleer001
90210

------
drakonka
12130

------
twothamendment
59917

------
joshdance
84606

